# Heating your home ?



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Can you tell me how you heat your home ?
When we arrived last month we bought a couple of convector heaters from Carefor , well we just had our 1st electricity bill ....Wow !!!
Any cheaper ideas please ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Calor gas fires are far cheaper to run.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Cast iron wood stoves are probably the cheapest option if you can install one in your house and if you can be bothered to gather wood


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Is it possible to buy firewood in Cyprus? Here in germany we heat the whole house with 1 stove. The firewood cost 55 euro per cubic meter ready cut and transported to your address.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

sjg-uk said:


> Can you tell me how you heat your home ?
> When we arrived last month we bought a couple of convector heaters from Carefor , well we just had our 1st electricity bill ....Wow !!!
> Any cheaper ideas please ?


Good morning,

We live up in the mountains. We have a wood burning stove which has more or less been lit for most of the last three weeks,as it has been down to -2 here. A single cab pick up load of wood, cut to the correct size for our stove is 120 euros. We also have gas central heating, which only comes on for a couple of hours in the morning and evening (upstairs only for going to bed). Our house has never got below 14 degrees during the day even when the outside temperatures have been very low. 

We did have a death in the village just before Christmas with some one using a portable gas heater, these can be very dangerous if there is inadequate ventilation and I understand do put a lot of moisture into the air. 

Unfortunately no heating is cheap, but I am just thankful not to be in UK at present 

Kind regards


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

> A single cab pick up load of wood, cut to the correct size for our stove is 120 euros.


How long does that last and how often do you use it?


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

zin said:


> How long does that last and how often do you use it?


Hi,

During the latest cold spell, we have had the fire lit from early morning (about 8am) until we go to bed, the last load has lasted about 4 weeks, but this has kept the whole house warm, with just a top up from the gas central heating. I would certainly recommend a wood burner. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Is it easy to buy firewood? And is there a lot of stove models? We have one now built with soapstone and Olivin that hold the heat long after the fire is gone. It also have a fan to spread the warm air in the house.

Is this kind to buy in Cyprus?


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Is it easy to buy firewood? And is there a lot of stove models? We have one now built with soapstone and Olivin that hold the heat long after the fire is gone. It also have a fan to spread the warm air in the house.
> 
> Is this kind to buy in Cyprus?


Hi,

Ours is a Charnwood Cast Iron wood burning stove, actually made in the Isle of Wight (Southern England), I don't think I can give the name of the supplier as that may be advertising ( perhaps one of the moderators could let me know). 

Wood is very easy to get, there are shops that sell small bundles for horrendous prices so you need to get a local supplier, here in our village it is one of the villagers who supplies the whole village, at least those of us who do not have own own trees to chop down that is!!

The house ( 2 floors, 4 bedrooms) has a concrete 'shell' which acts as a big storage heater, so once the house gets warm at the beginning of the cold weather it stays warm. And we also have 10 cm of rock wool in the attic as insulation. 

Kind regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Mycroft,

Its absolutely fine to give recommendations. It is only when people give the name of companies they own or work for that it becomes advertising.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Mycroft,
> 
> Its absolutely fine to give recommendations. It is only when people give the name of companies they own or work for that it becomes advertising.


Thank you for the information. In that case I would highly recommend a firm called Thermodynamics, we used the one in Nicosia but I believe there do have a branch in Paphos.


----------

